# General > Gardening >  Looking for someone to erect fence panels

## Chefner

I am looking for someone who can erect a couple of 6x4 fence panels in my back garden in Thurso.

----------


## celtchicky

Josh did our fence a couple years ago. Highly recommend 

https://www.facebook.com/BramleyLandscapes/

----------


## ranger06

Caithness contractors

https://m.facebook.com/EddyCaithness...?locale2=en_GB

----------


## Chefner

Thank you. I'll contact these guys

----------

